# Wedding Signs



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Also have made a couple signs for weddings. Wasn't planning on the "crackle" finish on the one, but I kinda liked it afterwards..

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That doesn't leave many single people left in your neck of the woods does it? 

Good Job!!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> That doesn't leave many single people left in your neck of the woods does it?
> 
> Good Job!!


LOL. None of them live even remotely close and all are friends or relatives, so no money changed hands making them either...


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

I'd love to have your finishing/painting skills. Do you have any videos on Youtube or other tutorials posted somewhere? They look great by the way?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Those look really nice, Dave! And I love the crackle finish. How did you achieve that? I can think of several ways to make it happen but curious how you did it.

David


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

01f4irider said:


> I'd love to have your finishing/painting skills. Do you have any videos on Youtube or other tutorials posted somewhere? They look great by the way?


LOL. No videos out there for my finishing techniques, all just trial and error. I have to give all the credit to my wife for the painting on the signs. She has a much steadier hand and a LOT more patience, plus I think she kind of enjoys it (not me).

Aspire software has given me the ability to create some unique backgrounds for my signs from clip art found on the web. I haven't scratched the surface as to what Aspire is capable of. I think I paint my signs like most people, first thing to do after carving is to seal the wood (I use shellac), so the paint doesn't bleed where you don't want it. Then stain areas that you want stained (don't seal the areas you are going to stain) vs painted. Then after painting, topcoat with your favorite finish coat.

Not sure why my Hawkeye sign crackled. I spray painted the background using a Rustoleum black paint and then I sealed with a Rustoleum clear spray. The black paint had dried for over 24 hours. Not sure if I put the clear on too heavy, but it started to crack almost instantly. My heart sank and a few choice words may have come out of my mouth before I realized that it looked kinda neat. Didn't have time to make another one, so I went with it and everyone liked it and was none the wiser...

Dave


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

difalkner said:


> Those look really nice, Dave! And I love the crackle finish. How did you achieve that? I can think of several ways to make it happen but curious how you did it.
> 
> David


Thanks. It was totally by mistake. See post above.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

*DAVE! Those look fabulous .... My vote is for the Thoma *

Is that one crackled? Crackling... forgot all about doing that look.

Kudos, and a baked potato (cheese optional) for you 3rd door to the right.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They look really nice Dave.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

nicely done


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow! 
Crackle is my fav


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dave if you bought a kit to do the crackle finish it would cost you more than the paint and finish you used. It looks good and If I were you I would offer it as an option. Just remember which paint and finish you bought because most like brands are compatible with each other, you just hapened to find some that were not and got a great suprise.


----------



## 69385vette (Jul 12, 2018)

*Wedding Sign*

Greetings All

I just joined the forum today and saw this thread. I just completed my 1st wedding sign for my nephew. I've had my CNC router for about a year and am fascinated at how versatile it is. I have made several cabinets and carvings. This is the 1st stacked lettering I have done. I'm looking forward to learning lots of tips and tricks on the forum.










I had issues with White Oak chipping the first names. I found that Pecan worked great.

Regards, Rick


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Dont look now.... but this topic is being watched by 3 Ricks


----------



## Albert Z (Oct 23, 2021)

Cant wait until I finish my build - your work makes my mouth water.


----------

